# Late entries to OYE: Help?



## awedd (Jan 27, 2013)

It's my first year showing, and I got my goat late in the fall. I didn't get a tag and register for the Oklahoma Youth Expo early, like the rest of my chapter did, and I'm wondering if I can still go. I know you can still register online and pay a late fee, and that you can still send in nominations, but can I do any of this if I don't already have a tag?

Thanks everyone! :thankU:
Abbie


----------



## awedd (Jan 27, 2013)

bump_!_


----------



## awedd (Jan 27, 2013)

buuump


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would ask your chapter


----------



## awedd (Jan 27, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> I would ask your chapter


Well, you see, that's sort of the problem... My ag teacher/chapter leader isn't exactly much help. In fact, he's not helped me _at all_ all year.. I've asked him several times, and he's not given me a clear answer.  But just today I found the online registration.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Call the show board and ask them if it.isn't on the website. If you explain your situation they may consider late register


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Know how ya feel with an unhelpful leader...


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

I beleive it cost $270 for a late entry


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

what!!!! $270


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

cowgirlboergoats said:


> what!!!! $270


That's what my husband seems to think he remembers reading lol


----------

